# Any good grain free foods for puppy?



## c.baeklim (Feb 6, 2012)

All the grain free foods seem to be too high in calcium and phosphorus. Any suggestions for a 6 month old?


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

I am on Orijen LBP


----------



## c.baeklim (Feb 6, 2012)

I don't think they sell that where I live


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Acana (champion foods) has a good grain free line.

Champion Petfoods | ACANA | Our Products


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

c.baeklim said:


> I don't think they sell that where I live


They don't sell it at Petsmart, they sell it at other stores.
Where do you live? Mayhaps someone can give you pointers on food in your area.


----------



## kr16 (Apr 30, 2011)

Natural balance has low calcium


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

I don't feed grain free for growing pups because most of them have high calcium/phosphorus levels. Why not try one of the good large breed formulas by Wellness or Natural Hollistic?


----------



## thaprofessor33 (Jan 15, 2012)

Taste of the wild puppy


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Taste of the Wild just came out with a puppy formula- you can get it at Tractor Supply


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Fromm has a low calcium/phosphorus grain free-I buy my dog food on doggiefood.com and am pleased with pricing and speed of delivery.

I don't worry about grains if the dog does not have an issue - to me I would rather freed grain than white potato and sweet potato than either one.


----------



## Jazmeena (Feb 9, 2012)

Blue Wilderness has also come out with a puppy formula. We had ours on it for a while, but then switched to the salmon/potatoe basics due to a possible allergy to chicken.


----------



## kr16 (Apr 30, 2011)

jocoyn said:


> Fromm has a low calcium/phosphorus grain free-I buy my dog food on doggiefood.com and am pleased with pricing and speed of delivery.
> 
> I don't worry about grains if the dog does not have an issue - to me I would rather freed grain than white potato and sweet potato than either one.


expensive, I pay 60 for my big bag of large breed Orijen. They charge 69, do you get discount offers on those prices?


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I buy the Large Breed Fromm Puppy Gold at $49 - my adults get TOTW at the same price, which is consistent with local prices. I have heard some concerns with the Tractor Supply version in terms of ingredient quality. I have not seen a local price anywhere near $60 on the large breed orijen.

I just mentioned the Fromm grain free because the question was asked relative to calcium and phosphorus levels. I have been pleased, overall, with Fromm.


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

jocoyn, why don't you like potato/sweet potato?


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

Solid Gold has a good large breed puppy formula. Wolf Cub.

I also agree with _jocoyn_, preferring grain to potato or sweet potato. My dog has not done well on formulas with sweet potato. Stools are soft and smelly. Sometimes I don't think it is the grain itself, but how the ingredients are processed.

We've also used doggiefood.com. Since they don't charge sales tax and I live in a high sales tax state, the pricing works out about even for me, plus they offer more variety than I can get locally.


----------



## kam214 (Mar 3, 2012)

Origen LBP. You can go to the Orijen website and search for stores in your area that carry it. If there are none, I have ordered mine on Amazon as well...had it within a few days. Just make sure to transition slowly to a grain free to avoid tummy troubles.


----------



## mosul210 (Mar 23, 2012)

I feed my GSD mix TOTW and he loves it. I will option for the Salmon flavor next time, he is currently on the bison and venison.


----------

